# Amherst H.S. Science Teacher Arrested On Child Porn Charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Amherst H.S. Science Teacher Arrested On Child Porn Charges*


*







*

AMHERST, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) 59-year-old Ron Garney of Amherst has been arrested at his home at 35 Cottage Street on Child Pornography Possession. Garney is a 22-year veteran science teacher at Amherst Regional High School and Middle School. Northwestern Assistant District Attorney Mike Cahillane told 22News that Garney was charged with 3-counts of possession of child pornography. Garney is being held on $10,000 cash or $100,000 surety. Garney was also ordered to surrender his passport and have no contact with children under the age of 18. Assistant D.A. Cahillane adds that Tuesday morning's arrest of Garney was without incident and he has no prior criminal record. Assistant D.A. Cahillane says the investigation began in 2004 by the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement. Cahillane adds that the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement was looking into an illegal child pornography website. Garney was a subscriber to that website. During an interview Tuesday morning, Assistant D.A. Cahillane says Garney admitted to having illegal child porn. Assistant D.A. Cahillane adds officers found one DVD with at least 56 individual videos of child porn. Garney pleaded not guilty in court Tuesday morning.
 
Watch the video


----------

